# Dension IceLink 1.1



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

I gave up on BlitzSafe and ordered the new Dension product (iPod -> BMW) yesterday. The alleged ship date is April 19th, so we will see. I will post a review of the produce, install, etc. if and when it ever arrives.


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

kneebiters said:


> I gave up on BlitzSafe and ordered the new Dension product (iPod -> BMW) yesterday. The alleged ship date is April 19th, so we will see. I will post a review of the produce, install, etc. if and when it ever arrives.


I got my icelink a few days ago, and just installed it yesterday. I don't understand why you'd have even considered BlitzSafe... from what I can tell, they just provide a standard RCA or mini plug interface through the CD changer. At least in my 3-series car, BMW sells a much cheaper part for that, which mounts in the glove box. I have that too... it worked pretty well.

But, I got the IceLink anyway. I'll give a mini review. I'll start with functionality: it's great that when you turn the car (or radio) on or off, the ipod turns on or off. It's great that I don't have to use the cigarette lighter or the flashlight for powering the ipod anymore. It's great that track forward and backward on the stereo and steering wheel both work.

It would be nice if you could cycle through playlists somehow (e.g., by "switching disks"). Otherwise, I have no complaints.

The installation instructions suck. It basically says, "cut the battery, find the changer plugs, run the wire, hook it up". Cutting the battery is surely not necessary, and will make life much more difficult, since you'll have to install the code into the radio. It doesn't tell you where the changer plugs are, how to run the wire into the front compartment, or anything interesting.

It wasn't too much of a big deal, though. The changer plug took a few minutes to find. The only difficult part was figuring out how to get the wire from the trunk into the passenger compartment. I don't have the ski bag, and there's the little plastic cover where the ski bag would go... I figured it'd be no problem to take that out. While it clearly pries out somehow, I decided to just drill a small hole through the thing instead.


----------



## Nightcargo (Apr 25, 2004)

Do the tracks appear on the Head unit with this install?

Thanks,

Nightcargo


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

viega said:


> ...The only difficult part was figuring out how to get the wire from the trunk into the passenger compartment.


What wire? Why is this necessary? Did you mount your iPod in the cabin?

Still waiting for my Iceline - ETA Tuesday.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

The trunk installation kit is the only one that's currently available.

I've just run it across the cabin until I have everything that needs to be run under the carpet in.

As for the Icelink, I like it overall, but there are some annoying bugs. First and foremost is the fact that those *******s designed a mount that requires you to DRILL the proclip, instead of just using the existing holes. You'll probably want to do that before you install the proclip in the car.

The second is that it is utterly uincapable of reading out the track number correctly. It's constantly changing back and forth, and it isn't really able to consistently skip forward or backwards, either. (i.e. it can take a different number of button presses, and sometimes it'll go forward then cycle BACK)

Overall, it's a decent enough solution, though.

Far from great, but it's usable.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I should note that apparently the icelink just doesn't display track number on the head unit other than 1, 2 and 3.

However, the unit can get out of sync with the head unit, and that is pretty annoying if that means it's paused.


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> As for the Icelink, I like it overall, but there are some annoying bugs. First and foremost is the fact that those *******s designed a mount that requires you to DRILL the proclip, instead of just using the existing holes. You'll probably want to do that before you install the proclip in the car.


Well, that's not entirely true. Two of the holes on the mount line up with the small holes on the proclip (turn the mount 45 degrees). So, you can either leave two screws out, or drill two holes. I chose the later.



> The second is that it is utterly uincapable of reading out the track number correctly. It's constantly changing back and forth, and it isn't really able to consistently skip forward or backwards, either. (i.e. it can take a different number of button presses, and sometimes it'll go forward then cycle BACK)


The track numbers certainly aren't useful in the slightest. I haven't yet noticed issues with changing tracks, but it doesn't surprise me!


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

kneebiters said:


> What wire? Why is this necessary? Did you mount your iPod in the cabin?
> 
> Still waiting for my Iceline - ETA Tuesday.


As mentioned, the only think being sold at the moment interfaces with the trunk CD changer. The kit comes with a long wire that can go into the cabin. Mine goes behind the trunk lining, through the ski-bag compartment, under the back seat, under the floormat, under the passenger seat, up to the mount. The only places where the wire is exposed are in the front from the side of the passenger seat to the mount and from the back seat to the floor. I didn't want to go through the hassle of running it under the carpet in the back seat. As is, no one is ever going to snag it.


----------



## tangtop (Apr 26, 2004)

I just tried to install my icelink and its not working. It will charge the ipod but it will not transmit the sound. Ive disconnected the battery and still wont work. Id appreciate it if anyone would help me out.

Thanks


----------



## ec3 (Jul 4, 2003)

*IceLink w/Nav*

Has anyone installed IceLink onto a recent 3er with navigation? I've got an '04 330 coupe with navigation and am hoping to connect my iPod. I've been waiting thus far (since last Oct.), as there haven't seem to be great solutions yet (audio only/no control, vaporware (BlitzSafe), dual power and signal connections (IceLink 1.0), etc.). IceLink 1.1 seems like it might finally fit the bill, but I was hoping to hear others' experiences before ordering.

Also, any advice about mounting the iPod itself would be appreciated. I've been thinking about replacing the cupholders with the rolltop storage tray and mounting the iPod in there.

Thanks for any advice and good luck to you too!


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

tangtop said:


> I just tried to install my icelink and its not working. It will charge the ipod but it will not transmit the sound. Ive disconnected the battery and still wont work. Id appreciate it if anyone would help me out.


I don't really have any good ideas. Did you connect both of the CD changer wires, and are you sure they're properly connected? That's the only thing I could think, minus a bad wire somewhere.


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

ec3 said:


> Has anyone installed IceLink onto a recent 3er with navigation?
> ...
> Also, any advice about mounting the iPod itself would be appreciated. I've been thinking about replacing the cupholders with the rolltop storage tray and mounting the iPod in there.


I don't have navigation, but if the car has a rear changer interface, I can't see why it would work. As for mounting, the proclip is nice and out of the way. It doesn't eat up the cup holders, etc. If you're not sure you want to sacrifice the cup holder, there's a mount from Belkin (I think) that fits into a cup holder.


----------



## ec3 (Jul 4, 2003)

viega said:


> I don't have navigation, but if the car has a rear changer interface, I can't see why it would work. As for mounting, the proclip is nice and out of the way. It doesn't eat up the cup holders, etc. If you're not sure you want to sacrifice the cup holder, there's a mount from Belkin (I think) that fits into a cup holder.


Thanks for the advice. May I ask where you mounted the proclip? Also, how permanent does the proclip installation seem (e.g. with unsightly holes, etc.)?

I took a look at the Belkin cup holder mount and am thinking about that too. I just thought that the rolltop solution would be better for security (it's easily hidden). As you said, though, I'm not sure if I'd like to sacrifice the cup holder, even though I rarely let anyone drink in the car.


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

viega said:


> As mentioned, the only think being sold at the moment interfaces with the trunk CD changer. The kit comes with a long wire that can go into the cabin. Mine goes behind the trunk lining, through the ski-bag compartment, under the back seat, under the floormat, under the passenger seat, up to the mount. The only places where the wire is exposed are in the front from the side of the passenger seat to the mount and from the back seat to the floor. I didn't want to go through the hassle of running it under the carpet in the back seat. As is, no one is ever going to snag it.


I'm assuming this is only necessary if you want the iPod (and thus the controls) in the cabin. If you are willing to live with the whell/head unit controls only, the iPod can stay in the turn? Right? Please say yes...


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

ec3 said:


> Thanks for the advice. May I ask where you mounted the proclip? Also, how permanent does the proclip installation seem (e.g. with unsightly holes, etc.)?


When I purchased the IceLink, I got the 3-series console mount. It simply snaps on. There are no unsightly holes. Here's what it ends up looking like, mounted: http://densionusa.com/merchant/prc/832801-4.jpg


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

kneebiters said:


> I'm assuming this is only necessary if you want the iPod (and thus the controls) in the cabin. If you are willing to live with the whell/head unit controls only, the iPod can stay in the turn? Right? Please say yes...


You could mount it in the trunk, no problem. There's no ability to change playlists from the front controls (for no good reason, honestly), but that would probably be the most significant inconvenience that you wouldn't otherwise expect.


----------



## ec3 (Jul 4, 2003)

viega said:


> When I purchased the IceLink, I got the 3-series console mount. It simply snaps on. There are no unsightly holes. Here's what it ends up looking like, mounted: http://densionusa.com/merchant/prc/832801-4.jpg


Thanks for the info, viega. I'll be ordering as soon as I can make up my mind regarding the installation details. When things are done, I'll be sure to provide some photos, if anyone is interested.


----------



## sstinebruner (Apr 13, 2004)

Just finished installing my ice-link in a 2004 330i ZHP. Installed the BMW-Alpine converter box in the space under the CD changer rack in the trunk, and ran the extension cable through the grommet through the back wall of the rear seat (drivers side), then under the carpet to the center console (fished through via a coat hanger), ending in the space under the gear shift plate. The ice-link module is hidden under the gear shift plate, and the cable to the ipod dock runs between the side of the radio stack and the sunglass compartment, exiting just under the air conditioning controls, and leaving only about 4 inches of wire exposed. The dock is mounted to the dash via a panavise dash mount.

Installation went off (mostly) without a hitch, and took less than 3 hours.

The hitch was a broken clip on the silver cube dashboard trim that I had to remove to install the panavise mount. Looks like I may be buying a $100 piece of trim on my 21 day old car. 

The DIY's and other information I found on this and e46fanatics were invaluable for finding out how to remove the trim, center console, trunk liner and back seat. Thanks to everyone who put all of that information together.

As far as the ice-link, I've noticed a few glitches here and there, cutting out audio, or flaky track skipping. Also, my biggest complaint is the mount for the dock, as it seems pretty flimsy and prone to breakage. The dock itself has a pin with a hole in it, which fits into a hole in the dock mount. To secure the dock, an allen screw is threaded through the hole in the pin. The pin isn't even as thick as a pencil, however, so even after securing the dock, you can twist it probably 10 degrees in each direction. Not the kind of quality one would expect for $220.

Scott


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

I got mine today. I want the iPod in the trunk, so the install took all of 15 minutes, including the time it took to uninstall my Sirius unit. I'll post about usability later. All seems to work in good order at the moment.


----------



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

kneebiters said:


> I got mine today. I want the iPod in the trunk, so the install took all of 15 minutes, including the time it took to uninstall my Sirius unit. I'll post about usability later. All seems to work in good order at the moment.


So can you not have both Sirius and the Icelink?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

mano3268 said:


> Did you ever get your issue resolved? What was the problem/solution? I just got mine for a 530i and have the same exact issue. Any help would be appreciated.


The two wires for the CD changer will be wrapped together by themselves and should be lying flat back behind the trunk support. If the head unit isn't recognizing its existence, then something isn't plugged in right in the trunk...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

ShniGW said:


> I've started to install my Icelink, but have come across a problem. I routed the wire up to the front of the car, and hooked up the dock so I could test it out before mounting. When I put the Ipod in, it's getting power and charging, but I can't get the car to recognize the icelink as a CD Changer. When I press the mode button it just toggles between Radio and Regular CD.
> 
> Note: I did not disconnect the battery the first time I installed. Since then, I've tried every combo possible with regards to connecting/disconnecting battery and icelink.
> 
> ...


 I do not know if this applies to this situation but give it a shot. When I installed my Alpine MP3 changer I seemed to have a similar problem that the head unit was not recognizing or communicating with the changer. The problem was the the MP3 changer needed to be "initialized". This required that the changer be power up by turning the key to position 1 or starting the motor without touching anything in the HU while it was going through some self check tests. It took at least a couple of minutes of self check tests before the head unit could control the changer. This only needed to be done the first time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> I do not know if this applies to this situation but give it a shot. When I installed my Alpine MP3 changer I seemed to have a similar problem that the head unit was not recognizing or communicating with the changer. The problem was the the MP3 changer needed to be "initialized". This required that the changer be power up by turning the key to position 1 or starting the motor without touching anything in the HU while it was going through some self check tests. It took at least a couple of minutes of self check tests before the head unit could control the changer. This only needed to be done the first time.


Correct, sometimes the iBus can be a little fussy, here's a list of procedures that get the reinitialization to work about 99.9% of the time:

1. Check the current software on your iPod - it should be at the current version, this can be found by going into the SETTINGS/ABOUT menu in your iPod. The firmware version will be the 4th line of text on the iPod.

*Current iPod Firmware versions as of 08.04.04 *​
*Classic iPod(1st and 2nd Generation) iPod - version 1.4 
3rd Generation iPod - version 2.2 
4th Generation iPod - version 3.0.1 
Mini iPod - version 1.1 * 

The iPod Intelligent Updater can be found at the following link: http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/ 

2. Disconnect both battery cables. While cables are disconnected, step on the brake and turn the key to the "start" position for a minimum of 10 seconds to ensure all power is drained from the DME. With the key off and iPod removed, disconnect the 3-pin and 6-pin interfaces that connect to the ice>Link. If the vehicle is enabled with DSP (Digital Sound Processing), the coaxial cable will be in place of the 6-pin adapter.

3. Disconnect ice>Link from vehicle. Remove iPod from Active Cradle/Docking Cable.

4. While the ice>Link is powering down, reset your 3G iPod while pressing and holding the MENU and PLAY/PAUSE buttons. 4th Gen and mini iPods are reset by pressing the MENU and SELECT buttons simultaneously.

5. Reconnect battery cables and turn on the key to the "on" position but do not start the vehicle. Cycle through AM/FM/CD mode using the MODE button on the radio - you should not see a CD changer selection.

6. Connect the 3 & 6-pin adapters (or DSP cable) to the adapter while the key is in the "on" position - DO NOT install the iPod in the cradle yet!

7. Using the MODE button on the radio - try to select CD changer mode - you should see a NO DISK or NO CD message on the dot matrix display (emulating a CD Changer without CD magazine installed)

8. Select a song from your playlist on the iPod and play.

9. Insert the iPod into the ice>Link cradle while song is playing - everything should work!

If you have any further questions regarding further technical support, please feel free to contact me directly via phone or PM.


----------

